# Best Route Tampa to Miami



## 39cat (Jan 5, 2010)

Im taking my first cat around to Miami from Tampa. Its a 39 cat with a 3'5" draft and 21 beam. All I have found is the obvious around Key West and up. Is there a shorter Route thru Marathon and Floriday Bay?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, and a route far shorter than going to Marathon. Look at the route that passes from the anchorage in Little Shark River at the north end of Cape Sable, past Schooner Bank and through Yacht Channel to the 65' fixed Bridge between Long Key and Lower Matecumbe. From hear you can stay bayside to Biscayne Bay or Hawk's Channel. I regularly use this route with my 4'3" draft. Note, no lobster traps (floats) can be placed within the Everglades Nat'l Park boundry; therefore, some like this route because you can travel much of it just inside the park. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## 39cat (Jan 5, 2010)

*Thanks for reply*

I have talked to a few folks who run that way I have never been thru the Yacht channel they say its tricky and this is a new "older" boat for me. The outside route seems straight forward a few twists and turns thru yacht channel but I think thats the ticket. Im 58 from the water line so the long key bridge and or Hawks should be Ok.

Appreciate it


----------



## Mechsmith (Jun 7, 2009)

I have gone all the way from Miami thru the bays and sounds to Cape Sable and never had to go outside once. It's a good two and maybe three days shorter, and I was running out of time. One time ( out of three)I sailed the whole trip but usually the motor gets some use. I drew 3'4".

You can go from the Florida Bay side to Hawk Channel several ways. Seven Mile Bridge, Channel # five, Broad Creek are all in that general direction.

In two places on this route the red and green are pretty close together. They mean it! On the Hawk channel end of Broad Creek the water is pretty skinny at low tide but I never saw less than 4 feet. It's all pretty well marked.

One nice thing about that route is that your anchor can find good mud or sand pretty nearly everywhere. I usually sail till I am tired and drop the hook. With only 8 or 10 feet of water that doesn't take too long.


----------



## seadaddler (Dec 23, 2006)

*Five mile*

You can save alot of time going under the five mile brigde,My 5ft draft and 58 ft mast made it with no problem.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

seadaddler said:


> You can save alot of time going under the five mile brigde,My 5ft draft and 58 ft mast made it with no problem.


Please clarify this "Five mile Bridge" ,- It doesn't seem to be a local term or a charted reference.
Could you be referring to Channel Five between Long Key & Lower Matecumbe?


----------



## 39cat (Jan 5, 2010)

Mechsmith Thanks for the feedback, Im thnking if going thru the 65" at 7 mile, when your talking about broad creek your not refering to the one up by biscayne bay all the way thru the inside?


----------



## Mechsmith (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, North of Key Largo. If the wind is not co-operating when you get near Marathon (7 mile Bridge-Moser Channel) or near Channel # 5 then Broad Creek or straight through Card and Blackwater sounds and through Biscayne Bay under the Rickenbacker Causeway,

There is also Angelfish Creek nearby but I have never used it.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

It's been a few yrs. since I went through Snake Creek (just south of Cowpen anchorage Plantation Key) but found it very shallow (4.2) on the Atlantic side. Gulf side there is a nice anchorage and deep water through the Creek heading east all the way to the bridge. Cobra Marine (north side) is just before the bridge heading east if you need fuel and a shower.


----------

